# Fiskars Workout.



## grandpatractor (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok, here is 5 vids of Mikey and I splitting this last weeks worth of wood. All oak that we just cut from logs brought home last march. The camera kept stopping on my daughter so it ended up with 5 shorter vids. Kayla was also a bit cold from running the skidsteer. You can hear her shivering. I had the X27 and mikey had the original similar to the X25.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/geGxSKS2Dug?list=UUVX9bXiYrI315ruhNdMfdIg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1jQaw0-fcCI?list=UUVX9bXiYrI315ruhNdMfdIg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/iPwIp_4lY5A?list=UUVX9bXiYrI315ruhNdMfdIg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vk76gmVQEqc?list=UUVX9bXiYrI315ruhNdMfdIg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/FH46xzRUdgU?list=UUVX9bXiYrI315ruhNdMfdIg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice vids! 
That's the way to do it - just keep on swinging and git er done. Can't wait to get my Fiskers out again.


----------



## tld400 (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice videos. How could anyone say the fiskars are not a great splitting tool. I couldnt amagain someone doing that video with a 8lb maul or a monster maul. Your arms would fall off.:msp_smile:


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 24, 2013)

tld400 said:


> Nice videos. How could anyone say the fiskars are not a great splitting tool. I couldnt amagain someone doing that video with a 8lb maul or a monster maul. Your arms would fall off.:msp_smile:



Ya I'll guarantee that there isn't very many if any, that could keep up with me if they were swinging a 6 or 8 pound maul. We did this in less than 10 minutes. I would have been close to an hour with a hydraulic splitter.


----------



## zogger (Feb 24, 2013)

wooHOO mass production!!


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

Gotta love the sweet sounds of bit to wood!


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Feb 24, 2013)

grandpatractor said:


> Ya I'll guarantee that there isn't very many if any, that could keep up with me if they were swinging a 6 or 8 pound maul. We did this in less than 10 minutes. I would have been close to an hour with a hydraulic splitter.



I run a monster maul and they sure arent built for speed. when you get into the big crotched narly stuff the monster maul shines but thats about it. I might have to get me one of those fiskars for the easier stuff. cool vids thanks for sharing.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 24, 2013)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I run a monster maul and they sure arent built for speed. when you get into the big crotched narly stuff the monster maul shines but thats about it. I might have to get me one of those fiskars for the easier stuff. cool vids thanks for sharing.



Yup, there isn't much that is going to split gnarly crotches and knotty stuff. It's a little work but I will split smaller stuff off the sides of gnarly stuff and leave the really bad stuff for a saw. 

The fiskars aren't miracle tools. You still have to split smart.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 24, 2013)

Well dern, Ya got me wanting to buy one now. awesome job.


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Feb 25, 2013)

grandpatractor said:


> Yup, there isn't much that is going to split gnarly crotches and knotty stuff. It's a little work but I will split smaller stuff off the sides of gnarly stuff and leave the really bad stuff for a saw.
> 
> The fiskars aren't miracle tools. You still have to split smart.



After seeing those ossum vids I don't feel so bad about struggling with some big knotted stuff, even with the Fisky.

BTW what was that wood you and Mikey were whacking?


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 25, 2013)

PhilMcWoody said:


> After seeing those ossum vids I don't feel so bad about struggling with some big knotted stuff, even with the Fisky.
> 
> BTW what was that wood you and Mikey were whacking?



It was a mixture of oak. Some red, some white and also what we call scrub oak. I usually tend to cut the gnarly stuff a little shorter too. Splits easier that way. And the OWB don't care how long it is.


----------



## dancan (Feb 28, 2013)

I dunno , sure not as pretty as that barefooted lass splitting firewood in a field .............



Nice job just the same LOL


----------

